# New addition coming tomorrow!



## omgdoubletacos (Feb 13, 2013)

Ive been looking for a good bit for a cockatiel in my area and finally found one! I get to go pick it up tomorrow around 1. So excited!


----------



## tortadise (Feb 13, 2013)

Those are great birds. I had them growing up as a child. Congrats


----------



## wellington (Feb 13, 2013)

Congrats. I had one years ago. Share a pic


----------



## omgdoubletacos (Feb 13, 2013)

Will do. My little sister has one and hers is so darn sweet that it made me want one of my own. And I'm sure it'll be just as sweet if not sweeter! I'm getting it right after its weaned so I get to raise it. And pics will definitely be soon to come! I know it's one of these. Just not sure which.


Pic,!


----------



## omgdoubletacos (Feb 14, 2013)

He's here! Here is Eros my new cockatiel!


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 14, 2013)

He is just beautiful!!!!!!
Or should I say, handsome?
  Enjoy your new baby!


----------



## omgdoubletacos (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks, and I will!


----------

